# Dll missing



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

My pc got an malware after that my microsoft apps not opening so i tried to open the microsoft apps from the file location it said dll missing how can i fix this


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Try this (MS System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files).


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Try this (MS System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files).


Nope that didn't work


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Which dll? And when you say MS apps, you mean MS Office apps (Word, Excel etc...) or MS Store apps? For latter you could try this?


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Which dll? And when you say MS apps, you mean MS Office apps (Word, Excel etc...) or MS Store apps? For latter you could try this?


Sharedlibrary.dll mrt100.dll and many more my Microsoft photos,store,calculator have dll missing problem


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Then maybe try the link I posted. Make sure you back up whatever you can first (since you mention photos).

Also this thread might be helpful, since it seems to be a similar issue.


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Then maybe try the link I posted. Make sure you back up whatever you can first (since you mention photos).
> 
> Also this thread might be helpful, since it seems to be a similar issue.


Where is the link?


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Then maybe try the link I posted. Make sure you back up whatever you can first (since you mention photos).
> 
> Also this thread might be helpful, since it seems to be a similar issue.


Bro if i reset my pc with keep my files will it work?


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Arman10Bolod said:


> Where is the link?


Links are the blue text in each post (easier to read with links embedded in text rather than inserting long url string links), just click on them to take you to link (or right click to open in new tab browser-dependent). So click on 'this thread' for example in the above post (you might want to reread this thread then and click on the blue links).


Arman10Bolod said:


> Bro if i reset my pc with keep my files will it work?


Hard to say post-malware, which is why best to try to back up what you can before trying to fix _any_ PC problem. If you've folders with photos, documents, anything personal try to back them up yourself separately before trying a reset- Windows will do its best, but no guarantees.


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Links are the blue text in each post (easier to read with links embedded in text rather than inserting long url string links), just click on them to take you to link (or right click to open in new tab browser-dependent). So click on 'this thread' for example in the above post (you might want to reread this thread then and click on the blue links).
> Hard to say post-malware, which is why best to try to back up what you can before trying to fix _any_ PC problem. If you've folders with photos, documents, anything personal try to back them up yourself separately before trying a reset- Windows will do its best, but no guarantees.


Ok i will back up but will the reset with keep my files can fix this problem?


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Arman10Bolod said:


> Ok i will back up but will the reset with keep my files can fix this problem?


Impossible to say, even for MS- depends on so many variables (like what did the malware do or delete, for example). But the suggestions here are places to at least start.

Did you try the 'How To Reinstall Store And Other Preinstalled Apps In Windows 10' link posted previously here (or is that what you're referring to regarding reset)? It tries to reset MS Store Apps and says in the instrux 'Your documents will not be affected'. This might restore the missing DLLs.


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> Impossible to say, even for MS- depends on so many variables (like what did the malware do or delete, for example). But the suggestions here are places to at least start.
> 
> Did you try the 'How To Reinstall Store And Other Preinstalled Apps In Windows 10' link posted previously here (or is that what you're referring to regarding reset)? It tries to reset MS Store Apps and says in the instrux 'Your documents will not be affected'. This might restore the missing DLLs.


I unistalled Microsoft store and reinstall it from PowerShell but the missing dll didn't come back


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

Bro i


hornirl said:


> Impossible to say, even for MS- depends on so many variables (like what did the malware do or delete, for example). But the suggestions here are places to at least start.
> 
> Did you try the 'How To Reinstall Store And Other Preinstalled Apps In Windows 10' link posted previously here (or is that what you're referring to regarding reset)? It tries to reset MS Store Apps and says in the instrux 'Your documents will not be affected'. This might restore the missing DLLs.


if i make a restore point then after the reset can i get my all apps and files of my pc?


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Arman10Bolod said:


> Bro if i make a restore point then after the reset can i get my all apps and files of my pc?


A restore point only backs up the state of your system at a point in time, really the windows registry and other system-related systems, not necessarily your data (photos, documents etc...). The difference between a restore point and a back up is outlined here.

And if you're doing a Win 10 Recovery->Reset this PC, even with Keep my Files it's going to remove apps and settings, it'll just keep your personal files (whether that's your data depends where you and your apps have stored it). A restore point after such a reset is only going to save the state of the system AFTER the reset, so that's totally dependent on what the reset manages to recover for you.

Since the reset will remove apps, you'll have to reinstall them. The data files for the apps may or may not be deleted, depending on where they're stored and whether the reset process keeps them. Best to assume not, so try to find them before you go to reset. For photos you can try backing up/saving them using this answer from MS.


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> A restore point only backs up the state of your system at a point in time, really the windows registry and other system-related systems, not necessarily your data (photos, documents etc...). The difference between a restore point and a back up is outlined here.
> 
> And if you're doing a Win 10 Recovery->Reset this PC, even with Keep my Files it's going to remove apps and settings, it'll just keep your personal files (whether that's your data depends where you and your apps have stored it). A restore point after such a reset is only going to save the state of the system AFTER the reset, so that's totally dependent on what the reset manages to recover for you.
> 
> Since the reset will remove apps, you'll have to reinstall them. The data files for the apps may or may not be deleted, depending on where they're stored and whether the reset process keeps them. Best to assume not, so try to find them before you go to reset. For photos you can try backing up/saving them using this answer from MS.


So can you tell me how can i back up my all photos and apps so i can get them after the reset


----------



## hornirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Arman10Bolod said:


> So can you tell me how can i back up my all photos and apps so i can get them after the reset


The link I posted might help with photos, locations of other data is app-specific. You'd need to know what data you want to back up/keep and where the app has stored it.

Since this originally started as a malware issue, maybe post in the forum section for malware, and see what others have done after a malware attack to try to recover their data?


----------



## Arman10Bolod (11 mo ago)

hornirl said:


> The link I posted might help with photos, locations of other data is app-specific. You'd need to know what data you want to back up/keep and where the app has stored it.
> 
> Since this originally started as a malware issue, maybe post in the forum section for malware, and see what others have done after a malware attack to try to recover their data?





hornirl said:


> The link I posted might help with photos, locations of other data is app-specific. You'd need to know what data you want to back up/keep and where the app has stored it.
> 
> Since this originally started as a malware issue, maybe post in the forum section for malware, and see what others have done after a malware attack to try to recover their data?


When i go to reset my pc that says my all games will unistalled too so I didn't reset pc now how can i fix my problem or reinstall all Microsoft apps files


----------

